# Coffee Fix - Gatley



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Coffee Fix in Gately

http://www.wearecoffeefix.com/

Been going here for the last few months since I moved to South manchester and it is only a 5 minutes drive from my house. The coffee which I have received each time (I have tried the espresso and Latte) have all been excellent. They are currently using beans from a local roaster - coffee circle.

The food is also top notch for 'cafe' food. It is freshly prepared and the portions are ample. Try the bannana flapjack!

I also picked up a bag of Ethiopia roasted by northstar which is making a really enjoyable espresso at home. It was a bit more expensive than buying direct at £7.50 but obviously I didnt have the delivery charge, so if your'e after just one bag it works out a little cheaper.

The chap behind the counter is a friendly bloke who has always recognised me from the 2nd time going in which I feel is a nice touch and that they care about the customer. He even remembers what coffee blends I have tried in the past from there!

They are also opening late on Friday & Saturday nights until 21:45 and serving bottled beers and wine.

5 stars from me...


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been going here since moving to South Manchester 4 months ago.

I tend to go for the guest filter coffee, always brewed excellently and the guest changes pretty regularly.

Food gets a thumbs up from me too!


----------

